# Yahoo Messenger and firewall



## foxxx (Sep 19, 2005)

Just wondering why I cant seem to use the new Call feature on Yahoo messenger.. My family and i all got it so we could call eachother online instead of using the phone! lol Only thing is, Im the only one whos doesnt work... just wondering how i can do this:


For most home editions of firewall software, you will need to open all outgoing TCP ports in the range of 5000 to 65535 so Messenger can make PC-to-PC calls. 


Any help would be fantastic!


melissa


----------

